# 24 hrs with a Model 3 (Turo)



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

<---- Wm Karlsson making the best goal ever!

at @Michael Russo's request, here's my recap from renting a Model 3 from Turo yesterday (Marcus if you are on here, thanks again for making your car available!). As I warned Michael, I am sure there is nothing new that I'll be adding that hasn't already been said , and don't expect this to be organized in any sensible order - there is a reason I am not a writer.

the couple things I wanted to specifically check out while I had the car:

regen (first time driving a Tesla - yeah, probably silly that I'd not test drove an S/X 2 years into a reservation...)
fit in my garage
confirm my WC works
AP, TACC, etc
This was also my first time using Turo. I first thought to look if there were any a couple days before taking an overnight road trip to Seattle. Currently there are three Model 3s for rent in Portland on Turo, but none of these were available for the days I'd be going to Seattle, but one was available for Saturday-Sunday. The owner's home is about a mile from my office, so parked in my parking lot and walked up to meet Saturday morning. The owner walked thru the basics (I told him about the 2018.12 update that'll come with EAP controls on the right scroll wheel).

Before I left I adjusted the seat, mirrors, steering wheel, checked what the various settings were on (steering mode, AP follow distance, auto lane change, etc), added my phone to the BT audio and checked the FW version (2018.4.9).

From there, I came back to my neighborhood (about 13 miles). On the freeway, tried to engage AP, but kept canceling it with me trying to nudge it to the part of the lane I wanted it to be in, so gave up on it.

Stopped for dog and people groceries and then back home. 5 bags of groceries and a 15lb bag of dogfood barely made a dent in the trunk (compared to filling my current car's trunk and passenger seat!).
Without the app and just using the card was somewhat cumbersome for returning to the car with groceries to load in the trunk (needing to swipe the card before opening the trunk). I know there have been a couple people here who previously commented they planned to just use the card instead of the phone app. I would suggest if you are one of those, you seriously reconsider. The card worked great for what it is designed to do, but wish I'd had the app available 

Once home, parked in my garage with enough room to walk in front of or behind (but not both) of the car, but not as tight of a fit as I'd been prepared for (but an S/X would be too long to fit). The car was just under 90% charged when I picked it up, so it did not need to be plugged in but did try my CW.
Even though I'd read multiple posts about people talking about the front louver sounds the car makes, I was surprised at the sound it actually makes - something between a sigh and snore - but definitely very much like it is alive and breathing 

While it was in the garage, I kept it unlocked and was surprised when walking back up to it, when it was asleep, you could not immediately open the door, but needed to double press the handle - once to poke the car awake, then a second to activate the latch.

For audio, BT from my phone was perfect. the couple stations/podcasts I tried on TuneIn all showed as loading error, so no luck there. streaming (Stitcher) audio worked great.

I mentioned in the suspension thread earlier that I thought the ride/suspension was much smoother than I expected. but I wasn't expecting it to be too harsh, as I'm used to a 'sports' style suspension.

I took the car out a few times Saturday and Sunday morning. the longest being about 70ish miles going out of town on country roads, picking up my niece and sister and taking them for a ride around including some quick freeway up to speed on-ramps. I was really surprised that over that time, it averaged 195 wh/mile! I was essentially driving like I normally would, plus a couple times flooring it. Later that night a friend stopped by and we went out to the new Supercharger that recently opened across town and sat plugged in for 15 minutes or so while I opened the trunk/frunk, explained the charging, etc.

It took me an hour or so to get the feel for the accelerator peddle so it didn't feel like I was about to stall out a manual transmission (or make myself nauseous :tmi. Love the "Hold" feature at stops! Depending on traffic, if I use surface streets instead of the freeway, there are a number of spots where either traffic backs up or there is a signal where the street is quite steep, so always nerve-racking in a manual car.

at some point Saturday, on a divided 2 lane street tried EAP again. From the right lane, it felt like it was right on the dashed line, so switched to TACC, which was fantastic (except following distance kept defaulting back to the owner's (3) setting, instead of the higher setting I entered - not sure how to get that to stick at a new setting). On the freeway, EAP felt like it centered a little better, especially when in the middle lane - not sure what it would see differently because the first road had a solid line on the right shoulder, dash between the lanes, solid line on the left shoulder, barricade, etc - just like the freeway, but one less lane... if anything, the divided road was flat and straight, while the freeway was neither.
On the freeway also tried out the auto lane changing - it was more abrupt than I would change lanes, but not specifically worse than some people I know. The section of freeway I was on has a number of curves and hills, and it stayed centered perfectly (again, this is still using 2018.4.9!) when traveling in the center lane.

When we were dropping the car back off, used the EAP parallel parking and it was perfect (that honestly may be what stood out the most to me over the 24hrs!). There was plenty of space between the forward and rear cars, so that probably helped, but it was pretty sweet none the less!

The screen felt totally natural (probably speaks more to the amount of time soaking up everything online over the last two years than anything specific to its actual layout or placement ) even adjusting the air vents or EAP speed were easy enough. - in my current car, the gauges in almost all daylight lighting are invisible thru the glare, so mostly glance at Waze on my phone that is sitting on the HVAC knobs at the center of the car to check my speed, so think already being in a habit of glancing to the right comes pretty naturally to me.

This morning as I pulled out of my garage, I was thrilled to see it was sprinkling! so set the wipers to auto and they worked perfectly. No skittering or chatter others have commented on with with auto setting. They cleared the window at about the interval I would for the conditions too.

One criticism with the car's design would be the gear selector lever is not illuminated. I didn't seem to have any issues during the day, but when I pulled out of my garage at night and onto the street, it took me a couple attempts to remember that "D" is down, not up... (I've never driven an automatic car with a gear lever on the wheel, so maybe "R" up and "D" down is normal, but seems backwards to me.

I also confirmed I would be for sure swapping out the trunk lights for a set from one of the aftermarket vendors. The stock ones are much dimmer than I expected! I was already planning already to add the "☰" logo lights on the front doors but was going to leave the others as-is, but may add the brighter ones to the rear doors now too. crap, maybe I should do the footwell ones then too!

so... TLDR, it was great. I would highly recommend renting one from a local Turo owner if you can. Well worth the expense!

finally, just before I returned it, I swung by my office's parking lot (both to make sure my car was still there  and more so to see how it would do with making the wrong direction tight turn maneuver I normally do into our lot and my space (the one the Model 3 is in) instead of going around the block to enter the lot on the correct one-way end. Here it is hanging out next to my car.









ETA: forgot to add... the one glitch I came across was the audio volume became stuck. The graphic on the screen changed (when using the steering wheel button or the screen button), but the actual audio volume was stuck. I was going to do a two-button re-set, but the next time I started the car, it was working again.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> <---- Wm Karlsson making the best goal ever!
> 
> at @Michael Russo's request, here's my recap from renting a Model 3 from Turo yesterday (Marcus if you are on here, thanks again for making your car available!). As I warned Michael, I am sure there is nothing new that I'll be adding that hasn't already been said , and don't expect this to be organized in any sensible order - there is a reason I am not a writer.
> 
> ...


Nice write up!

I'm curious how you felt about the seats. I know you previously mentioned not caring for faux leather (at least I think that was you). I love the seats and material, so just curious what your thoughts are.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Nice write up!
> 
> I'm curious how you felt about the seats. I know you previously mentioned not caring for faux leather (at least I think that was you). I love the seats and material, so just curious what your thoughts are.


yeah - I don't like fake leather (see, I can't even call it 'vegan' or 'faux'... it's fake). first choice would be cow leather, second choice would be fabric... but since neither are an option, the fake leather is just great 

for the seat structure and adjustability, I love them. and the seat heater was on the entire time I had the car! My sister even commented that I had mine on 3-bacon's (ok, that wasn't how she worded it...) and the AC on. I wish they got a wee bit hotter, but think that is mostly because I have a heating pad on my chair back at work and it is hella hot and have gotten used to cooking myself


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> yeah - I don't like fake leather (see, I can't even call it 'vegan' or 'faux'... it's fake). first choice would be cow leather, second choice would be fabric... but since neither are an option, the fake leather is just great
> 
> for the seat structure and adjustability, I love them. and the seat heater was on the entire time I had the car! My sister even commented that I had mine on 3-bacon's (ok, that wasn't how she worded it...) and the AC on. I wish they got a wee bit hotter, but think that is mostly because I have a heating pad on my chair back at work and it is hella hot and have gotten used to cooking myself


Voted "Love it" for the bacon! 

Great write up Melinda!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you, @MelindaV , I knew you'd treat us with a great write up!! Everybody will give it a personal twist and, though you claim not to be a writer, it was an excellent read for all, and for sure for current non-T≡SLA owners still waiting...!

I may have missed it, yet was intrigued you did not comment on regen braking, though you cited that as one of your key reasons for the test drive. How did you like it? I know that I paid more attention to it in (the future) Red Dragon when at the wheel last week than in my previous 3 S test drives (weird, uh?!) and I thought it was fantastic in the city!!

Oh, and even it was only for that pic at the end showing the 3 next to your cute little Soltice... your post clearly was definitely priceless!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> yeah - I don't like fake leather (see, I can't even call it 'vegan' or 'faux'... it's fake). first choice would be cow leather, second choice would be fabric... but since neither are an option, the fake leather is just great
> 
> for the seat structure and adjustability, I love them. and the seat heater was on the entire time I had the car! My sister even commented that I had mine on 3-bacon's (ok, that wasn't how she worded it...) and the AC on. I wish they got a wee bit hotter, but think that is mostly because I have a heating pad on my chair back at work and it is hella hot and have gotten used to cooking myself


...but do you like your bacon crispy or chewy? LOL!

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> ...but do you like your bacon crispy or chewy? LOL!
> 
> Dan


Crispy, always.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> I may have missed it, yet was intrigued you did not comment on regen braking, though you cited that as one of your key reasons for the test drive. How did you like it?


That was the "it took me an hour to get used to it..." part. Loved seeing the blue line appear and able to pull up to a stop light without touching the brakes until the last few feet, but took a while to get the feel for it while moving to not let up on the pedal too much.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Melinda, I **really** wish your Turo car would have had more recent 2018.10.5 software. So far five people have driven my car since Saturday afternoon, and EAP has amazed all of them, including me. I can't help but think you would have had a much happier time if Autopilot had performed well for you. If we were closer I'd drive up there and lend you mine.

My two teenagers took to it immediately. My 17 year old son (not a car guy) was a natural. He got the "hold the wheel" thing right away, and he had no problem taking it off and putting it back on. He got lane change quickly. Looked over his shoulder, mashed the blinker, smooth lane change. "That's sick."

My daughter and I went out for lunch, and I remembered about the parallel parking feature. "Oh, yeah. Watch this," I said. Her eyes got big. "It won't!" Perfect parking job. "Oh. My. God. That is amazing!"

My next door neighbor who is a sales exec and commutes regularly was most struck by how calmly it slowed and sped up in heavy traffic, even when people jumped in front of us. Here you should imagine someone with big eyes making jazz hands above the steering wheel, eyes darting around. "Are you kidding me?!"

So I wished yours worked better. If I had to summarize everyone's comments, it was a strong sense of "This is How Cars Should Work." Everything from a giant map with live traffic, to "say any address and it will pull up driving directions". One person sat in it and said, "I just realized how much junk my dash has all over it."


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> That was the "it took me an hour to get used to it..." part. Loved seeing the blue line appear and able to pull up to a stop light without touching the brakes until the last few feet, but took a while to get the feel for it while moving to not let up on the pedal too much.


Interesting... it felt very natural in the S, maybe because it is slightly stronger in the bigger T≡SLA ...?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

John said:


> Melinda, I **really** wish your Turo car would have had more recent 2018.10.5 software. So far five people have driven my car since Saturday afternoon, and EAP has amazed all of them, including me. I can't help but think you would have had a much happier time if Autopilot had performed well for you. If we were closer I'd drive up there and lend you mine.
> 
> My two teenagers took to it immediately. My 17 year old son (not a car guy) was a natural. He got the "hold the wheel" thing right away, and he had no problem taking it off and putting it back on. He got lane change quickly. Looked over his shoulder, mashed the blinker, smooth lane change. "That's sick."
> 
> ...


feel free to drive up any time 
It wasn't that the AP was bad or roamed around in the lane, it just sat closer to the adjacent lane than I would.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Interesting... it felt very natural in the S, maybe because it is slightly stronger in the bigger T≡SLA ...?


my issue may be more coming from a manual car, where I push in the clutch and/or take it out of gear and coast anytime I begin to slow down (or inadvertently slam on the brake in a rental car). I've not driven an automatic car on a regular basis since the 20th century.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> <---- Wm Karlsson making the best goal ever!


A Golden Knights fan in Washington state? You know that there are closer teams than 'Vegas, right? 

Signed,
Anaheim Ducks Diehard :tongueclosed:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> A Golden Knights fan in Washington state? You know that there are closer teams than 'Vegas, right?
> 
> Signed,
> Anaheim Ducks Diehard :tongueclosed:


started following the Knights because one of our star WHL players (Winterhawks) was their 1st round pick. Just lucked out that they have had an amazing first year  I also follow the Coyotes to even things out a little... haha


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> started following the Knights because one of our star WHL players (Winterhawks) was their 1st round pick. Just lucked out that they have had an amazing first year  I also follow the Coyotes to even things out a little... haha


GO HAWKS


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Audrey said:


> GO HAWKS


that looks similar to this


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> that looks similar to this


Sorta like this one too.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Notice _I did not touch_ the last several posts despite their content veering dangerously OT?! 

Guess it's mainly because @MelindaV just changed her avatar... or, you may be tempted to call it preferential treatment within the mod team..?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

It's okay; to all of us non-sports people, when we see posts like that, it all just fades into a blur of "Hey, did you see the Sporters sportsing the other night? They sure sportsed the heck out the other Sportsters! They were sporting the sporting sports sports for sporting..." and your eyes just drift right past it 

I think the closest I ever get to the "sports experience" is watching rocket launches, particularly important / new ones, and esp. the landings. The launch of TESS in two weeks is a rather important payload, but the big thing I want to see is Bangabandhu-1 in three weeks. Not because the satellite is particularly interesting, but because that'll be the first Block 5 to fly. Once qualified, that'll mean 10 flights between refurbishments, and 10 or more refurbishments per rocket. So for the most part, fuel, mate a new upper stage, and go. This is important!

Hmm, what was this thread about again?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

anyway......

how about a super short video of the auto wipers with spring sprinkles?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> It's okay; to all of us non-sports people, when we see posts like that, it all just fades into a blur of "Hey, did you see the Sporters sportsing the other night? They sure sportsed the heck out the other Sportsters! They were sporting the sporting sports sports for sporting..." and your eyes just drift right past it
> 
> I think the closest I ever get to the "sports experience" is watching rocket launches, particularly important / new ones, and esp. the landings. The launch of TESS in two weeks is a rather important payload, but the big thing I want to see is Bangabandhu-1 in three weeks. Not because the satellite is particularly interesting, but because that'll be the first Block 5 to fly. Once qualified, that'll mean 10 flights between refurbishments, and 10 or more refurbishments per rocket. So for the most part, fuel, mate a new upper stage, and go. This is important!
> 
> Hmm, what was this thread about again?


SpaceX landings are "Can't Miss TV" at our house.

And Falcon Heavy launches probably qualify as nerd porn.

[Note to mods: hockey gets a couple, rockets should get some, too. Just saying. Hockey?]


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> anyway......
> 
> how about a super short video of the auto wipers with spring sprinkles?


Liked the cherry tree in blossoms...


----------

